# Budget home theater sub - SVS PB-1000 or Hsu ULS-15 MK1?



## jaydee77ca (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello,

I am looking for a new subwoofer for our home theater. It is an L-shaped open area in the basement of about 3,900 cubic feet. The other speakers are Paradigm Monitor 9 towers, Monitor 3 center, and Surround 1 surrounds along with 2 Triad OmniRound8's in the bar and two RBH VA815's in the game area. It is used about 75% for movies and TV and 25% for music. Right now I am using an old Precision Acoustics HDS10 (long story). 

My budget is about $750 Canadian which makes it challenging to find good quality. Exchange, shipping, and duties make it difficult to take advantage of any US deals. 

The SVS PB-1000 is $710 shipped from a Canadian dealer but I have also found a used Hsu ULS-15 MK1 for $750 (note it is the MK1 not the MK2) from a local retailer. I am not sure which would be better for movies and TV. They seem pretty similar but I NOTICED that Sound and Vision rated the PB-1000 at 110.6 dB at 20 Hz while Hsu lists the ULS-15 as only 106.7. My understanding from my research is that the low end is what's needed for movies so would it be better to go with the PB-1000?

What would the expert recommendation be?

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

3900 ft^3 is too large for a single PB-1000 I'm afraid. You might be OK with one PB-2000, but anything smaller will just get swallowed up by the room. Your situation almost requires a ported subwoofer - as they are known for higher output levels - so the ULS is probably not a good choice in this case. Not a single, anyway.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

http://stereointegrity.com/product/ht18-v2-subwoofer

(2) 18in subs 160.00 each $320.00
Crown XLS 1502 Drive Core Amp $399.00 
(2) 4.0 cu.ft. cabinets $375.00

just cutout baffles and assemble boxes / paint 

2 great 18in subs for about $1000


----------



## jaydee77ca (Jan 18, 2014)

RTS100x5 said:


> http://stereointegrity.com/product/ht18-v2-subwoofer
> 
> (2) 18in subs 160.00 each $320.00
> Crown XLS 1502 Drive Core Amp $399.00
> ...


Thanks, but it's 135.41 USD to ship one of those subs and 201.97 USD to ship two and it's 110 USD to ship the amp. After foreign exchange your example becomes $1,700 Canadian. That's assuming I can get the cabinets for $375 Canadian including 13% sales taxes. And then there's the time and labor costs. Being in Canada makes things much more difficult. ️

I think I am going to go with a single SVS PB-1000 now and then save up to add a second PB-1000 in 1-3 years. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------

